

Commission adopts regulatory proposals for a Connected Continent - route66
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-13-779_en.htm

======
route66
Interesting point concerning net-neutrality:

First this:

This proposal will end discriminatory blocking and throttling and deliver
effective protection of the open internet. It sets out clear rules for traffic
management on the Internet, which has to be non-discriminatory, proportionate
and transparent.

Then that:

Companies would however be allowed to differentiate their offers (for example
by speed) and compete on enhanced quality of service. There is nothing unusual
about this – postal services (express mail) and airlines (economy/business
class) have done this for decades. But this is subject to a vital pre-
condition: that the quality of open Internet must not be impaired.

